# New XFX 5770



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey guys,
This is my first ati card and I'm a little lost on how to overclock it. So far, using auto tune, it has given me 950 core clock and 1270 memory. This didn't seem to stable because the "heaven" benchmark froze. I'm open to all advice and opinions, thanks!


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 24, 2009)

Auto-tune is not the best thing for that.

You're better off testing each clock speed and memory speed manually until you find one that is stable.

As well, if it hangs, you're going to want to reboot and try it again at that clock speed. (that is not a redundant statement)  lol


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Alright. Would you suggest keeping the core at default and then testing memory for its max clock? Then do vice-versa for the core clock max? Also, is furmark good for testing stability?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> Hey guys,
> This is my first ati card and I'm a little lost on how to overclock it. So far, using auto tune, it has given me 950 core clock and 1270 memory. This didn't seem to stable because the "heaven" benchmark froze. I'm open to all advice and opinions, thanks!



What are your temps and what are you overclocking it with?


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

well the temps on this card are pretty ridiculous. I just tested 880 core and 1340 memory and this thing hit 81*c after 2 minutes. I am using the software that came with the driver. Ati overdrive is what it is called.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2009)

Is it with the egg cooler?  I have the same card and have never seen 81C even OC in Furmark.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> well the temps on this card are pretty ridiculous. I just tested 880 core and 1340 memory and this thing hit 81*c after 2 minutes. I am using the software that came with the driver. Ati overdrive is what it is called.



Ok stop. Somethings wrong with the card I think. Thats WAY to hot.



DonInKansas said:


> Is it with the egg cooler?  I have the same card and have never seen 81C even OC in Furmark.


Don what are the default clocks on that thing?


----------



## SummerDays (Dec 24, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> Alright. Would you suggest keeping the core at default and then testing memory for its max clock? Then do vice-versa for the core clock max? Also, is furmark good for testing stability?



Yes, keep the core at default and test the memory first for sure.

I can tell you that on my 2 4890s which also have DDR5 Ram I got them up to 1175 easily.

You'll notice, though, that they have already clocked those memory chips pretty high, so you'll have to see what works.

Compare your results with other users of the same card.

You're not going to be able to get as much of a clock out of the core.  

Water cooling really helps too.  You should be able to max out all the settings on water.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes its with the egg cooler in fur mark


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

defaults are 850 core and 1200 mem.
Yeah something is  definitely wrong. It's getting really hot and really fast now. I set clocks back to default just to check if it was a driver issue or something. Temps are still breaching 70* within a minute of furmark.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

Lower it to 900/1125.

FYI Furmark is BRUTAL on ATI cards. Run game benches instead.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

alright I'll try those clocks and monitor temps during the heaven benchie. 
EDIT- default clock is 1200. I can't make it lower.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> alright I'll try those clocks and monitor temps during the heaven benchie.



That egg cooler is REALLY bad for OCing.



Cja123 said:


> EDIT- default clock is 1200. I can't make it lower.


 I just caught that too. Keep the RAM at default then and bench her. If its stable raise the RAM SLOWLY.

Edit: What are your default temps in the heaven? You may need to reapply the heatsink.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well at previous clocks of 880 core and 1340 mem, temps got to 73*c. That's not so bad I suppose. Yes, I will definitely plan on re-applying thermal paste soon.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> defaults are 850 core and 1200 mem.
> Yeah something is  definitely wrong. It's getting really hot and really fast now. I set clocks back to default just to check if it was a driver issue or something. Temps are still breaching 70* within a minute of furmark.



Yes, that's the default.  You will see 70C in Furmark, I think 78 is max I saw.  Mine only tops out at 62 or so in any game I throw at it. This is clocked to 950/1325.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> Yes, that's the default.  You will see 70C in Furmark, I think 78 is max I saw.  Mine only tops out at 62 or so in any game I throw at it. This is clocked to 950/1325.



Alright man I'll keep that in mind.
EDIT- What percentage of fan power are you at?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

I hate that damn egg cooler just for this reason.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh wait I thought you meant simply "a cooler from newegg," not the actual egg shaped cooler. Whoops, in that case, no I don't have the egg shaped cooler. It covers my entire card.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2009)

I leave the fan on auto; The max I've seen it hit on Afterburner is 65% or so and it's not even audible in my case.

EDIT: Oh, you have a Batmobile.  That may make a difference.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 24, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I leave the fan on auto; The max I've seen it hit on Afterburner is 65% or so and it's not even audible in my case.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, you have a Batmobile.  That may make a difference.



Yeah that makes a big difference. I really don't see how your hitting 81c then.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

So it should be much cooler? That's rather irritating. Heaven failed with your clocks kansas, I'm going to decrease core and try again. While monitoring temps.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 24, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Lower it to 900/1125.
> 
> FYI Furmark is BRUTAL on ATI cards. Run game benches instead.


No need to worry too much for furmark.
As far as I know the HD 5800 and 5900 applied hardware protection for vrm overload.
Assuming the HD 5700 are the same, melting vrms should be no more.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello friend, I have an XFX 5770 as well though I have the non egg shaped cooler on mine.

I haven't seen anything about you changing fan speeds during this testing so...have you done so before? While testing mine so far I've just set the fan speed at 55% during the testing and it's proven perfectly fine to take care of temps at high speeds and voltages.

So far I've tested up to 1025Mhz core clock on 1.20v (more volts than I need, just being safe). At that setting the temp was 73C during Furmark after 30 minutes of testing. I imagine that either you don't have very good airflow in your case, or you simply need to up the fan speed manually lol. 

So far I've tested up to 1025Mhz core and 1450Mhz memory. Using that 55% fan speed during all benching/stability tests I haven't been above 73C ever. I haven't had any issues with overclocking it so far or running any games/benchmarks with the overclocked settings. I usually run it at 1000Mhz core @ 1.15v (using MSI Afterburner program) and 1400Mhz memory to play with since I haven't really bothered finishing tests on max speeds.

I'm not sure how much farther the memory can really go as that's already extremely high, and remember the memory on the rear of our cards is not cooled other than case airflow.

Kei


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

Also I should mention that with the rather extensive tests that I've done so far it appears that raising the Core clock gives you significant performance boosts whereas the memory does not give you nearly the same boosts at all. Some were worried that this card would be bandwidth starved when it was announced, but it seems there is nothing to worry about on that front. 

Kei


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kei said:


> Hello friend, I have an XFX 5770 as well though I have the non egg shaped cooler on mine.
> 
> I haven't seen anything about you changing fan speeds during this testing so...have you done so before? While testing mine so far I've just set the fan speed at 55% during the testing and it's proven perfectly fine to take care of temps at high speeds and voltages.
> 
> ...



Wow that's really helpful info man, thank you.  What do you guys think I should do? I have had fan speed at 50% and it still goes over 73 in furmark.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2009)

I tried running Heaven once and don't think it worked.  It's kinda buggy and fairly useless.  If temps are okay in games and you're running fine, then meh on Heaven.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I tried running Heaven once and don't think it worked.  It's kinda buggy and fairly useless.  If temps are okay in games and you're running fine, then meh on Heaven.



Lol^ alright man


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

No problem, as for temps...we all have different situations on that since we're all in different places and have different cases.

I doubt that your card would get up to the same temps as Furmark (mine hasn't) if you were playing a game. To knock that temp down further the only options are to

1. turn up the speed a little more
2. get better case airflow
3. lower the clocks

Make sure that when you're testing your clocks you do them individually to find the max limits. Once you know that combine the clocks, and see if they play well together. Here is a few shots of what kinda results you can expect with your card. Of course the scores themselves might be different, but the ratio of clock to gain should be fairly similar.

*100% Stock system*






*Gpu 1000Mhz core clock only (stock processor/ram/etc.)*





*Gpu 1025Mhz core clock 1440Mhz memory only (stock processor/ram/etc.)*


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

The heaven benchmark has worked out well for me so far, but I haven't tried running it at high clocks yet. I'll give it a go later to see what happens. 

Kei


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Kei said:


> No problem, as for temps...we all have different situations on that since we're all in different places and have different cases.
> 
> I doubt that your card would get up to the same temps as Furmark (mine hasn't) if you were playing a game. To knock that temp down further the only options are to
> 
> ...


This last one is insane, I don't think my card will every be able to touch those clocks. Anyways, ran heaven at 1320 mem and 940 core and it was stable. max temp was 70*c
EDIT- After burner won't even let me set 1000 mhz core. It just goes back to 940 when I hit apply.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah Afterburner is tied to CCC and doesn't go past their max.  I think mine maxes at 960 though.  AMD GPU Clock Tool or something supposedly lets it get higher.


----------



## Assassin48 (Dec 24, 2009)

Been working on a review for the XFX 5770 v1 ( full cover ) scores so far
these are CF ( 2x 5770 )

3DMark 03 Stock 





3DMark 03 Overclocked 





3DMark 05 Stock





3DMark 05 Overclocked





3DMark 06 Stock





3DMark 06 Overclocked





Vantage Sock





Vantage Overclocked





Game Benchmarks

Street Fighter 4 
Stock




Overclocked


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

well guys it seems like furmark was the culprit for my outrageous temps. While playing mass effect and running heaven, temps stayed in pretty decent shape (not going over 70). Thanks for everyone's help, I will keep this thread updated with my overclocking results over the next couple of days.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

Cja123 said:


> This last one is insane, I don't think my card will every be able to touch those clocks........After burner won't even let me set 1000 mhz core. It just goes back to 940 when I hit apply.



My card has more left in it I know, I've had the card up to 1500Mhz memory and 1050Mhz core clock but didn't run any benchmarks/stability because it was late into the morning hours. 

As for MSI Afterburner limits, you can get around those because they put an 'off switch' to the max clock limits in the program. An awesome member on the board turned me onto how this is done and it works flawlessly.

Simply open up the config file for Afterburner and chang the "EnableUnofficialOverclocking" setting from 0 (off) to 1 (on). It's at the very bottom of the config file. Once you do that the limits for the core and memory clocks are raised by a huge margin. You won't have to worry about hitting the new limits on the program because they're sky high anyway. You will also gain access to changing the voltage as well. With regard to that, if you decide to change the voltage at all please be absolutely careful with what you try! You're already having temp situations now so remember more voltage will raise that further. Stock voltage for 3D clocks is 1.125v so remember that, and only move up in small increments. I've never been above 1.20v though I have HEARD of people going to 1.25-1.30. Please note that at that voltage on a stock cooler you are absolutely in the realm of danger if the temps get high. Pay attention 



DonInKansas said:


> AMD GPU Clock Tool or something supposedly lets it get higher.



AMD Gpu Tool does infact allow you to go much higher than the CCC or MSI Afterburner limits, however you lose fan control which is a large tradeoff.

Kei


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 24, 2009)

Kei said:


> AMD Gpu Tool does infact allow you to go much higher than the CCC or MSI Afterburner limits, however you lose fan control which is a large tradeoff.
> 
> Kei



Indeed, but since I have no fan issues now, probably not such a big trade for me.  May give it a go when I get home.


----------



## Kei (Dec 24, 2009)

Use Afterburner and modify the config file...no tradeoff + saved profiles. 

Kei


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 24, 2009)

Well I may have figured out what is going w/ my heat problem. MSI afterburner showed that my voltage was stock at 1.2v
EDIT-Well it seems 920 core is my max OC for 1.125v. Temp hit 69*c in heaven benchie with fan at 50%. Still kind of hot no?
Damn without that low voltage idle thing going, this card idles at around 50*c lol


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 25, 2009)

Well.. after some pretty extensive testing it would seem as though this cards core clock is limited to around 915-920. Even at 1.2v I could not get much more out of it. Due to the cards tendency to heat up, I think I am going to RMA it and get a replacement, see if it gets any better clocks. Let me know your opinions please.
EDIT- Reason for RMA; 
Heat issues during the summer. It is winter here now and pretty damn cold. Ambient temps are low and this thing is still getting hot. I don't want this card to deteriorate due to high summer temps lol.


----------



## Cja123 (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh guys... I was also wondering if my power supply may be the factor limiting my overclock. Today I was testing and I got 940 on the core and 1380 on the mem. This gives me a heaven score of about 654. Anyways, while using afterburner, I began to realize that every time I jumped the voltage over 1.74, heaven would always fail. It's the same story with pushing the clocks up to or past 950, heaven fails every time, regardless of how much I push the voltage up. My power supply is in specs, it's a corsair 520w. I was reading on another forum, forgot where, that an overclocked 5770 can take up to 390 something watts. If this is true, could my power supply possibly not be up to scruff?


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2009)

easiest way to tell. Take the OC off the CPU and ram and set it all to default voltages. Then see if the cards can go higher. If they do, chances are the PSU isnt enough.

Seriously, unless the PSU is old, I would assume it to be enough to get the job done.


----------



## Cja123 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys,
RMA'd my card and got a new one back. So far this is what I have stable. Ran the Resident Evil Benchmark and got  a score of 65.4 FPS. Keep in mind my system is at stock right now. Except my GPU of course .


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yeah that makes a big difference. I really don't see how your hitting 81c then.




On the 57 cards I think the fans are stuck to spin are 25% or something retarded.

Try upping fan speed OP!


----------



## Cja123 (Jan 8, 2010)

Heat isn't a problem anymore Panther =). That was the old card.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I noticed after I clicked post, I just prefer to keep my posts up as they were XD


----------



## Cja123 (Jan 8, 2010)




----------

